# Crop or Flop?



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is you doggie a CROPPY or FLOPPY?

*i love my babes FLOPPY ears...she props em up to sucker me in*up:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Mine are both I have blue with floppy and Sadie with cropped and Brandie with floppy.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

cool i thought about croppin hers but their too cute now........howd you get paws on your avatar....?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have crop








And super flop lmao


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

nice muscle tone pretty faces...how long have you had pitbulls:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine is floppy. Illegal to crop ears here unless it's for medical reasons.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Remi7209 said:


> nice muscle tone pretty faces...how long have you had pitbulls:thumbsup:


Little over 10 years.. Got my first boy when I was 13.. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

All of mine have natural ears. 

I don't say they are floppy though because I consider floppy ears to be full drop ones LOL

I love natural ears.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Let it flop all three of them never thought to crop but floppy is with me


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue's are floppy but there so big, sometimes I think of croping them.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Lou Rob said:


> Mine is floppy. Illegal to crop ears here unless it's for medical reasons.


Where are you located?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Mailes are floppy.  And I loveeee em. <3


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

IF and when I get a female, I'm going to let the ears stay  but i said IF lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

For me it depends on the dog. I am glad I cropped my female. They came out beautiful! But I am glad that I couldn't crop my pup. He has great ears...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i guess it does depend more on the individual dog but i love how cuddly some females look with the perfect natural ears


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

SEO said:


> Blue's are floppy but there so big, sometimes I think of croping them.


Nice!!!!! i think Remi's will turn out like that


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Little over 10 years.. Got my first boy when I was 13.. Been hooked ever since.


thats cool i wish i had more space to have more but i got my first when i was like 15 a (Cowboyeli)


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

Rokko will be getting his ear cropped some time either this week or next...hopefully


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

IMO there is no good reason to crop any ears, but I can't deny that it looks good on the dog sometimes.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

My boys getting cropped today


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

still got what they where born with


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i have the croppy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's an unspoken rule in my house. All the dogs are cropped with the exception of my mutt boy of course lol. I was blessed that his ears naturally stand lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> My boys getting cropped today


POST PICTURES WHEN HE GETS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

"FLOP LIFE"


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

It's all a personal choice.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> POST PICTURES WHEN HE GETS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No problem! Did you Pig and Cree Cree done?


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

Cropped. Because he is a show dog. Plus it looks great on him.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i love my Floppy's  
















although i always imagine a nice crop on Boomer... but he is still as handsome as ever 
To each thier own!!


----------



## celeste (Aug 7, 2009)

Flop lol!
Shes a girl btw.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

I must say GoPit has some of the best APBT's and Bully's ive ever seen.........Nice people to until too many opinons clash.....lol


----------



## kidodditie (Apr 12, 2009)

love my diesels non cropped ears.. there soooo soft :0)up:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

My Tasha has the ears God gave her...cute Terrier ears.










I hate cropped ears on this breed.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

oh man hers are perfect!!! See if Jays had of turned out like that I may not have...but she had crazy ears lol pluss she is identical to her dad....and he was like wow.....so kinda had too


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread brought up a memory for me, I had to dig up the pics. This is my "fake" bandogge, had to sell her to make ends meet, right after her crop.... still under



















And the next morning









I wannabe high like that


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

Cropped.

My Amstaff http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=1087&pictureid=8009


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> For me it depends on the dog. I am glad I cropped my female. They came out beautiful! But I am glad that I couldn't crop my pup. He has great ears...


I love Zoe's crop!

My dog has natural ears. They go along with her goofy personality. But, when ever I get another dog, Im going to get his/her ears cropped because I really like cropped ears.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

whisky's are floppy or natural. i think it gives him more character since he can move em around more but i would crop em if they were overly floppy makes em look a little more bully


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Natural for my boy.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Natural ears for Ellis.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadie's are floppy.










Although sometimes it looks like she is a really big chihuahua


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

We let em hang.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

flop, lol this pics crack me up


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

CROP! lol but im a bit in a dilema myself actually ;D


----------

